# TUG Celebrates 22 years helping Timeshare owners!



## TUGBrian (Oct 1, 2015)

22 years ago this month my father and a group of other Timeshare Owners began to organize what was originally a Prodigy Bulletin Board System (where TUGBBS came from) composed of a handful of Timeshare owners discussion resorts and Timesharing, into what we now call TUG.  And as a birthday gift, all TUG Marketplace ads will not count towards your ad credit total in the month of october!

side note: TUG was/is actually one of the very first commercial sites on the Internet and the very first website period relating to Timeshares! not sure how many of you remember back to 1993, but the internet wasnt nearly as popular as it is now. The TUG website is older than these companies that may surprise you!:

Google - 1998
Mozilla (company that designed firefox browser) - 2002
Internet Explorer didnt even come out until 1995!!
RCI.com (while the company was founded in the 70s, they didnt create a website till 1998)
Intervalworld.com - (founded in 70s, website in 98)
ARDA - (founded in 70s, website in 96)



Over the last twenty+ years, TUG has helped tens of thousands of timeshare owners, many to this day remain to pass on the gift of knowledge they likely received themselves many moons ago through the various websites and TUGBBS forum installations we have had over the years.

Millions of dollars worth of Timeshares sold and rented by TUGGERS.  With nearly 25 million in the past few years alone!

Millions of dollars worth of money saved just from folks finding TUG in time to discover the resale market....with more than 7 million recorded in just this version of the forum!

More than that though is the unimaginable value of information passed on and learned year after year through nothing more than Timeshare owners helping each other understand and best use this product that comes with no instruction manual. I have even heard in the past TUG is the "handbook" for Timeshares, and believe it to be true to this day.

Happy Birthday TUG, and everyone who had a part in making this community what it is today over the past 22 years has my (and likely every timeshare owner whos come across tug looking for help) eternal gratitude.


It absolutely amazes me every year at how much good this single website does to better the Timeshare industry and help owners!


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 1, 2015)

I have been a member of TUG since 1995.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 1, 2015)

I have been a member of TUG since "before TUG."


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 1, 2015)

I was on TUG (a paid member) on Prodigy. It probably wasn't TUG then.


----------



## andex (Oct 1, 2015)

Congrats on celebrating 22 year and for making a diffrence in so many lives including mine!!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2015)

Congratulations, Brian.  Your dad started something wonderful, and you've expanded it into something even better.  

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2015)

It is quite amazing that there are still folks from the original prodigy days that are still around (and still involved in timesharing).....and people say that everyone at TUG hates timeshares =)

I believe with all my heart that this community is like no other...and no other term than incredible can be used to describe it.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy birthday TUG! Hope many more happy years to come. 
I think I was on Netscape when I found TUG, after I bought my first timeshare on Kauai. I recinded within days. That was 1998 (I think)...thanks!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 2, 2015)

*Love reading -esp. "today's new post"*

Thanks Brian - I love information - even when I will probably never personally use it . TUGS is the best. 
I just read " Just bought MVC .( OCt1 start by S 8Farm ) - and learn and enjoyed as tug members freely gave from their wealth of information.
Congratulations on the first 22 years. Your annual MF is quite reasonable.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 2, 2015)

Brian,
I forgot to mention, I met your dad (Bill Rogers) some years back in Las Vegas. I think he was staying at Tahiti, or the other nearby timeshare, and we had coffee and a nice visit at the nearby Starbuck$.

Fern


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2015)

oh yea? he does a good bit of traveling now that hes fully retired...he missed out on it for so long while running TUG at the time.

How long ago was it out of curiosity?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2015)

one of the best parts about this job is reading the private email/comments that so many members send (not including the wonderful people here on the forums).

I save these and periodically update this page with them...never ceases to put a smile on my face!

http://www.tug2.net/comments.html


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday to TUG, to  Bill Rogers and to all the Founders Members.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 2, 2015)

I couldn't tell you exactly, but it was shortly after I moved here, so I would think probably some time in 2005.  Tell Bill I said "Hi."

Fern



TUGBrian said:


> oh yea? he does a good bit of traveling now that hes fully retired...he missed out on it for so long while running TUG at the time.
> 
> How long ago was it out of curiosity?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2015)

Hes moved south to the villages to enjoy his retirement, but I will tell him next time I see him!


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 2, 2015)

I'd heard that, It sounds like a wonderful place to retire, with plenty of things always going on. If only it wasn't humid...

Fern



TUGBrian said:


> Hes moved south to the villages to enjoy his retirement, but I will tell him next time I see him!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2015)

certainly keeps quite busy thats for sure...its pretty incredible seeing all the stuff they organize down there.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 3, 2015)

Also wanted to announce that for the entire month of october, all ads in the marketplace this month will not deduct an ad credit from your account!  This also applies to ads posted in the past 2 days (youll get those credits back).

Hope everyone enjoys the birthday gift!


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Oct 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday to Brian and all TUG Members who contribute and make this such a great community.


----------

